# Sunpak 544 + Wireless trigger



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2010)

No TTL. No remote power control.

Manual power adjustment down to 1/64. 360 degree swivel head, plus 90 degree vertical movement. GN 140, ISO 100 (this is just about exactly what a 430EX II puts out). Dual tripod mounts (flash base + bracket) if you are keen on tripods rather than light stands. The bracket allows an additional 360 degree rotation on the Y-axis, giving you just about supreme maneuverability. 

Total cost including Cactus V4 Receiver: $50-$60 USD.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice setup! I have used the 622 with an umbrella swivel bracket mounted on the sliding 1/4x20 bolt that you are using to mount the slave with. It really is nice to have the dual 1/4x20 female thread mounts, one of the bottom of the flash's battery tube,and the other receptacle on the bracket. This type of flash is a really good value for people who want to use their flash with an umbrella. 

Thanks for showing us this nice setup Alpha! I would trust this Sunpak 544 over many of the el-cheapo Chinese-made flashes now being sold in the $50-$100 price range.

Quote:"No TTL. No remote power control."
Reply: No need. No problem, doesn't do much for most people anyhow!


----------



## Alpha (Jul 18, 2010)

The other thing I really like about the 544's bracket is that it makes it very easy to double up your power with a second flash in a portable configuration. Pictured below I've got one 544 mounted onto another 544's bracket. The bracket is mounted onto a tripod/light stand adapter with an umbrella holder. When firing into an umbrella, you don't even need a second wireless receiver. You can just use a peanut slave on the second flash (circled in red in picture #2).

Total cost (not including light stand or umbrella): Just over $100 USD.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey nice idea!  I'm dealing on a couple of these on Craig's List right now...


----------



## Alpha (Jul 19, 2010)

So I just tested shooting these on an "off-white" canvas backdrop. Two of them set at half power can totally blow out your background. Excellent. Lesson #2: Umbrellas blow. I must have lost at least three stops firing them into a silver-lined umbrella. Lesson #3: Firing two of them into a 55" softbox works great, even with the interior baffle in place.


----------



## jerryl (Nov 11, 2011)

How do I get one?


----------

